# I think I found something...need help



## Trigg (May 30, 2011)

I found this on some family property in the same area where we've found numerous indian artifacts...arrowheads, pieces of pottery, etc.  These rocks were obviously placed in this small river river for a dam.  I guess it was used to create a fishing hole, bathing spot, or something?  How old do yall think this structure is?  Do you think it was possibly built by native americans, or settlers, or some guy 50 yrs ago?  The picture isn't that great, but there were some mighty big cypress trees growing through the middle of the rocks.  Has anyone ever come across something similar?  Thanks in advance for any info and/or opinions


----------



## fish hawk (May 31, 2011)

Indian fish weirs are scattered throughout the Southeast.From the pic it's hard to tell anything about yours though


----------



## JustUs4All (May 31, 2011)

Your picture does not give enough perspective.  The only thing I can see from the picture is a pile of rocks.


----------



## Trigg (May 31, 2011)

I'll try to get some more pictures later this week.  Thanks!


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like an adjacent field was cleared for farming.  The rocks were simply tossed in the slough to get them out of the way.

Early settlers often  used a farm sled (also called a "stone boat") as a means of transporting the rocks.  The sled was low to the ground which  means that the rocks did not require much lifting.


----------



## Matt Westberry (Aug 23, 2011)

was this on the kinchafoonee creek? there is actually one of these ''dams'' above albany


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 23, 2011)

It's so hard to know with any of this stuff because of how long this area has been inhabited by humans. If you don't find artifacts in it, or clear evidence of cement/mortar, many natural structures can look man-made, and vice-versa.

I found what looks for all the world to be defensive fortifications (think trench lines with cannon emplacements) on the sides of a small hilltop in the Oconee National Forest, who knows? Old logging remains, perhaps an old home site, Indian activity, or it just looked that way? Who knows?


----------



## Forest Grump (Aug 24, 2011)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> It's so hard to know with any of this stuff because of how long this area has been inhabited by humans. If you don't find artifacts in it, or clear evidence of cement/mortar, many natural structures can look man-made, and vice-versa.
> 
> I found what looks for all the world to be defensive fortifications (think trench lines with cannon emplacements) on the sides of a small hilltop in the Oconee National Forest, who knows? Old logging remains, perhaps an old home site, Indian activity, or it just looked that way? Who knows?



Or defensive fortifications, we did fight part of the War of Northern Aggression here, ya know?


----------



## Forest Grump (Aug 24, 2011)

Your rock pile in the stream could have been put there anytime, no way to know. Could have been a makeshift dam, a ford to cross the stream without wading it, or just somebody dumping rocks in a place that had been washing out. How big is the cypress tree the knees come from? They have at least been there that long...could eliminate your 50 years ago guy, if it's a big one.

The big piles of stones you find all over the woods were from early farmers clearing their fields, like Mr. Vernon said.


----------



## Son (Aug 24, 2011)

Apparently it's a spot where the stream during high times have cut a corner and washed all the soil away. Yes, I've seen several places just like you picture.


----------



## Trigg (Aug 31, 2011)

I found this about 75 yds away...but I haven't had a chance to look around the pile of rocks yet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow, that's a nice one!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, that's a nice one!!



yep...that's a beauty


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

Dang pretty Bolen. Rock shoals and piles of rock in streams do catch artifacts. Some wash out of the banks, and some get washed along when flooded.


----------



## runswithbeer (Sep 29, 2011)

odd color on the bolen,  is it treated?


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 4, 2011)

beautiful arrowhead!


----------

